# Preparing a bitch for breeding



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

I am curious what do you guys and gals do in the few months leading up to a breeding to prepare your bitches for the pregnancy and labor??


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

have that "special" talk...........:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Make sure she's in good health, good weight..if it's the first time breeding usually do an exam by my vet. Make sure no infection, no strictures that would cause any problems breeding, get a brucellosis at that time too.


----------

